# Amplificador estereo 6w+6w TDA2003



## condor_chile

*Amplificador para Radio de Auto o lo que quieras*


Este proyecto es un mini-modulo amplificador estereofónico de dimensiones bastante reducidas y de alta eficacia, el que puede ser alimentado con un variado rango de voltajes. El kit se ha diseñado pensando en los espacios donde el problema del tamaño es un tema esencial, (por ejemplo en el interior de una radio de automóvil).

El circuito opera gracias al integrado TDA2003, el que destaca entre los de su tipo por su capacidad para entregar una alta corriente de salida (sobre3.5A), y tener además una muy baja distorsión armónica de cruce.

Aparte de esto, posee protección contra cortocircuitos DC o AC  desde cualquier pin del Circuito Integrado a Tierra y protección térmica, soporta sobrevoltaje de hasta 40Volts, inversión de polaridad y desconexión fortuita de Tierra, todo esto con un consumo comparativamente bajo en corriente debido a la alta eficiencia del TDA2003.

Este kit, puede alimentarse con tensiones que pueden variar desde un mínimo de 9 a un máximo de 18 volts DC

Este diseño de tarjeta esta disponible en versiones Mono y Estereofónica para su mejor aprovechamiento.

Se recomienda al instalar este, y el otro tipo de dispositivos que manejen señales débiles tales como las señales de audio, el uso de cables blindados de buena eficiencia para transportar hacia, y desde el control; hasta las etapas siguientes, (power, bus de mezcla, etc.) la señal en tratamiento.

Este proyecto, no necesita de ningún tipo de ajustes especiales, esta calibrado para su inmediato funcionamiento, requiere de atención en la instalación de todas las partes suministradas y prestar mucha atención a la instalación de los componentes con polaridad; cuando hayan sido especificados como de ese tipo en el listado de componentes.

En el caso que corresponda debe instalar este circuito en un chasis debidamente aislado.

No olvide nunca manejar con cuidado todos los elementos suministrados, y sobre todo poner atención al alimentar el circuito en lo que respecta a la polaridad de la alimentación, (+Vcc y GND), lo que No puede conectarse al revés a riesgo de dañar el circuito integrado si se mantuviera esta condición por un periodo de tiempo.

PD: Para descargar hay que registrarse
el archivo adjunto va con estas mismas indicaciones 
mas un listado de componentes y lista de precios en chile
ademas un diagrama en CAD y un dibujo para entenderlo mejor


----------



## Tomasito

Ese integrado es un caño, me acuerdo que una vez lo conecté mal (tenía un despelote de cables barbaro) y le mandé la alimentación por la salida del parlante un buen rato hasta que me dí cuenta y después siguió andando barbaro. Lo único malo que tiene es que distorsiona con cierta música (Thrash metal en general) y cuando está muy alto el volumen tambien se nota que la distorsión sube bastante (supongo que al maximo THD=5/15%). Lo uso con un pre que hice yo (Un jfet 2n3819 en fuente común con un bc547 en la fuente como fuente de corriente constante) y anda bien, alimentado con 17volts.
PD: Se puede alimentar hasta con 28volts según el datasheet.

Salu2!


----------



## Felipe1984

Hola y que buenaso tu circuito..tengo una pregunta..porq cambiaste el valr de 10 a 3.3 microfaradios al capacitor de la entrada? segun el datasheet es de 10..te pregunto porq tengo ruido, uso un parlante de 8 ohms y no se porq sera este ruido uso la salida de la PC asi que supongo que no necesito preamplificación.. gracias saludos.


----------



## dandany

naa labura con 4 Ω  bien con un disipador de 4x4cm yo lo tenia con 2 parlantes de 8" 8Ω(livianitos)  en paralelo y el amplificador quedaba en 4 ohm pero cuando le tiras por el 300 y 200mW en la entrada distorciona lindo y calienta porlomenos a 40 grados pero para un auto sin preamplificador y dos modulos anda bien yo arme 3 de estos amplificadores eran 3 preamplificador y 3 amplificador 2 tda2003 monos para los delanteros del auto y un tda2003 puesto en puente que daba aprox 14w el cual pusimos un woofer de 12 liviano osea lo mas barato posible.
Si quieren les paso un esquema que encontre en una pagina muy bueno no distorciona tanto y se obtiene como dije 12 o 14 watts rsm  y mas watts si usan una bateria de 14v que en algunos autos vienen pueden lograr casi los 20w deseados.Consume entre 2 Amper≈ a 1,5 ≈depende en volumen pero pongan cables gruesos de 4 amper ya uqe el fabricante supuestamente dice que come≈ 2 amperes (el modulo pueden dejarlo en una caja de chapa con un coolersito de 80mm. o 40mm. si quieren n oes nesesario claro que mejor ventilado este mejor potencia el disipador de 5x5individual o 10cm para los dos y aletas finas yo le puse uno de pc con el cooler de 60mm sin hace mucho ruido era de un amd mica y niple tambien para aislar bien .
No hace falta ponerle caja no hace tanto ruido ojo porngan fusibles a mi me salvo varias veces de este amplificador uqe habia un corto y no me daba cuenta lo partio al fusible y salvo el amplificador y uqe mi auto explotara era un cap de 100nf bueno suerte suena fuerte este no se arrepientan!)


----------



## richar

una pregunta alguien tiene la pbc de estos circuitos soy pesimo para hacermelas yo ya tuve un corto y me explot los filtros y los integrados


----------



## willywallaz

solicito igual que richar por favor el pcb si es que alguin lo tiene, cual seria la fuente que corresponderia a este circuito tiene su pcb tambien? desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## willywallaz

Les hago una pregunta, alguien hizo esta placa porque yo estoy tratando de hacerla con el pcb wizzard basandome en el esquema pero no lo logro, hize hasta la mitad pero no lo puedo continuar, si alguien pudiera por favor comentar al respecto  se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Tengo una pregunta de novato. En el dibujo que se adjunta del circuito aparece la alimentacion pero en el esquema no aparece donde tiene que ir conectado V+. Ya que se basa en condensadores de electrolito no m egustaria sufrir un percance por tener estas dudas..

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

hola condor. podrias subir el archivo nuevamente, porque despues que se hizo la actualizacion se dañaron varios archivos del foro. gracias
saludos


----------



## Casti

Aqui te lo dejo, ya descomprimido.



> Este proyecto es un mini-modulo amplificador estereofónico de dimensiones bastante reducidas y de alta eficacia, el que puede ser alimentado con un variado rango de voltajes. El kit se ha diseñado pensando en los espacios donde el problema del tamaño es un tema esencial, (por ejemplo en el interior de una radio de automóvil).
> 
> 
> El circuito opera gracias al integrado TDA2003, el que destaca entre los de su tipo por su capacidad para entregar una alta corriente de salida (sobre3.5A), y tener además una muy baja distorsión armónica de cruce.
> 
> 
> Aparte de esto, posee protección contra cortocircuitos DC o AC  desde cualquier pin del Circuito Integrado a Tierra y protección térmica, soporta sobrevoltaje de hasta 40Volts, inversión de polaridad y desconexión fortuita de Tierra, todo esto con un consumo comparativamente bajo en corriente debido a la alta eficiencia del TDA2003.
> 
> 
> Este kit, puede alimentarse con tensiones que pueden variar desde un mínimo de 9 a un máximo de 18 volts DC
> 
> 
> Este diseño de tarjeta esta disponible en versiones Mono y Estereofónica para su mejor aprovechamiento.
> 
> 
> Se recomienda al instalar este, y el otro tipo de dispositivos que manejen señales débiles tales como las señales de audio, el uso de cables blindados de buena eficiencia para transportar hacia, y desde el control; hasta las etapas siguientes, (power, bus de mezcla, etc.) la señal en tratamiento.
> 
> 
> Este proyecto, no necesita de ningún tipo de ajustes especiales, esta calibrado para su inmediato funcionamiento, requiere de atención en la instalación de todas las partes suministradas y prestar mucha atención a la instalación de los componentes con polaridad; cuando hayan sido especificados como de ese tipo en el listado de componentes.
> 
> 
> En el caso que corresponda debe instalar este circuito en un chasis debidamente aislado.
> 
> 
> No olvide nunca manejar con cuidado todos los elementos suministrados, y sobre todo poner atención al alimentar el circuito en lo que respecta a la polaridad de la alimentación, (+Vcc y GND), lo que No puede conectarse al revés a riesgo de dañar el circuito integrado si se mantuviera esta condición por un periodo de tiempo.
> 
> Lista de componentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuitos                 integrados
> 
> 
> 2
> TDA2003
> $800
> 
> 
> Condensadores
> 
> 
> 2
> condensadores                 de 1000micro faradio
> $400
> 2
> condensadores                 de 100micro faradio
> $280
> 2
> condensadores                 de 470micro faradio
> $310
> 2
> condensadores                 de 2.2micro faradio
> $160
> 2
> condensadores                 de poliéster 0.1micro faradio
> $190
> 
> 
> Resistencias
> 
> 
> 2
> resistencias                 de 1 ohm 1/4 W
> $60
> 2
> resistencias                 de 2.2 ohm 1/2 W
> $80
> 2
> resistencias                 de 220 ohm 1/4 W
> $95
> 
> 
> Varios
> 
> 
> 1
> placa                 virgen
> $310
> 1
> aluminio                 0.5m X 1m
> $1550
> 1
> mordasa
> $480
> 1
> interruptor
> $410
> 1
> luz                 piloto
> $300
> 
> 
> total
> $5425



Yo lo intente montar pero si no recuerdo mal, los componentes de la lista no corresponden con los del esquema.

Si alguien lo monta que diga que tal quedo.


----------



## jorge alejandro

ya esta superpractico no se si seri mucha molestia si me dijeras como hago para mejorarlo yo arme solo en mono no se si estoy fallando con el parlante derrepente no es el adecuado que parlantee deberia NUSAR Y AL SUBIRLE el volumen se distorciona demaciado como podria mejorar eso este amplificador de 12w con tda2003 lo saque de este ciruito http://www.taringa.net/posts/videos/2868804/Amplificador-de-12W-con-TDA-2003_.html
ojala me puedas dar una mano te lo agradeceria bastante y si me lo explicas con calma mejor  soy nuevo en esto


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo un manual de valleman, esta ingles, pero estan  los diagramas de montaje con el tda2003, sin el pcb, espero que les sirva suerte


----------



## principiante

hola e montado este amplificador pero me distorsiona mucho por que puede ser debido


----------



## lawebdejorge

principiante dijo:


> hola e montado este amplificador pero me distorsiona mucho por que puede ser debido



lo armastre tal cual? si es asi, con que estas probando la amplificación? te recominedo un mp3 portatil o similar, ahora yo he echo algunos similares y ten por seguro que nunca modras darle todo el volumen tanto al origen como amplificación, no pienses que podras darle todo el volumen al mp3 en este caso y todo al amplificador que obviamente distorcionara, y si es mucho lo que distorciona a poco volumen verifica que esten todos los componentes bien estañados y polaridades, saludos


----------



## principiante

hola,lo e probado con un mp3,y con la tarjeta del pc,y si distorciona,incluso a bajo volumen,la verdad que no entiendo de electronica,todas las tomas de tierra las e puesto al negativo,y lo e alimentado con una pila de 9v,poniendole otra de 9v es decir 18v,la cosa mejora pero sige teniendo mucha distorsion,inlcuso a bajo volumen


----------



## German Volpe

principiante dijo:


> hola,lo e probado con un mp3,y con la tarjeta del pc,y si distorciona,incluso a bajo volumen,la verdad que no entiendo de electronica,todas las tomas de tierra las e puesto al negativo,y lo e alimentado con una pila de 9v,poniendole otra de 9v es decir 18v,la cosa mejora pero sige teniendo mucha distorsion,inlcuso a bajo volumen


 

hola principiante. bueno, desde ya todos sabemos que ese es uno de los amplificador mas baratos que se pueden armar, por lo que nos tenemos que dar una idea de como va a ser el sonido. no quiero decir que es un mal amplificador por que ya arme muchos con tda2003 y 2002, y son bastante buenos. pero tampoco se puede pretender mucho. este amplificador tiene bastante distorsion, y esta se debe a 3 causas.
1- la sensibilidad de entrada segun el datashet si no me olvido es de aproximadamente 50mV rms, por lo que es muy bueno para conectarlo a un mp3. al colocarlo en la pc distorsiona horrores ya que lo exige demasiado en la entrada del operacional.
2- calienta bastante por lo que tambien le favorece distorsion
3  alimentandolo con 12v no va muy bien, a partir de 14.4 mejora

bueno pero dejando de lado las criticas, siempre me gusto armar esos "pentawatt"
saludos


----------



## lawebdejorge

amigo primero que nada con mi humilde experiencia te aconsejo no lo pruebes con pilas o baterias, como minimo un transformador de 12 v dc de 1 A hacia arriba y ponle un buen disipador de calor, espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## principiante

gracias por contestar,estoy empezando y e montado este por que se muy sencillo y no se nada de electronica,como veo que funciona pues ire aciendo otros mejores poco a poco,tambien lo ice con una tarjeta perforada,en placa virjen pues bueno compre una para esperimentar y bueno la ice con papel con impresora laser,y ahora estoy mirando en el foro como acerlo con otro material como e visto por hay con papel de fotogracia.
espero poder aprender algo,aunque la verdad muchas cosas y leer mucho mucho mucho


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He montado hoy el circuito del manual de velleman y funciona sorprendentemente bien, no me lo esperaba la verdad. Suena bastante bien aunque con system of a down distorsiona un poco , es muy poco, pero algo se nota. Me he acordado de un post del foro que hablaba de que con un altavoz bueno y un ampli malo/mediano se consigue mejor sonido que con un buen ampli y un altavoz pesimo, porque he probado con dos altavoces de diferentes calidades y el sonido cambia bruscamente. La razon de mi mensaje es porque el TDA2003 me calienta mucho, al principio lo puse sin disipador para ver si funcionaba el circuito y vaya si funcionaba, pero nada mas encenderlo el TDA calentaba muchisimo, despues le puse un disipador con la pasta termoconductora y parece que ya no calienta tanto. Poniendo el dedo en la parte trasera notaba mucha mucha calor sin disipador, despues con el disipador se nota que le cuesta llegar a la temperatura que llegaba el IC sin él. En ningun caso llegue a quitar el dedo porque me quemaba. Mañana lo probare a mas potencia y medire bien la temperatura con el multimetro.

Mi duda es si el TDA2003 calienta tanto como para sentir un calor intenso pero sin que me queme el dedo. 
Es la primera vez que monto un ampli y no sé si entra dentro de lo corriente que caliente de esa manera.

Gracias.
Saludos.

----------------------------------------------
Se me olvidaba comentaros una cosa.
Este circuito es polivalente, porque si teniendo la salida de audio del pc, conectas masa con el circuito y dejas sin conectar la entrada de audio, suena una emisora de radio :O Es normal??? Porque yo no lo entiendo  Me ha dejado perplejo cuando he escuhado una emisora...
Llevo dias intentando hacer un receptor de fm sin exito y ahora, montando un ampli me suena la radio D


----------



## German Volpe

mira empecemos. el tema del calor es normal. el integrado sin disipador se quema. OJO!. asi que es normal que levante temperatura. el tema de la recepcion de radio es debido a malas masas y filtraciones en la entrada. por lo que tenes que usar cable apantallado!. bueno eso es todo . cualquier duda pregunta
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> La razon de mi mensaje es porque el TDA2003 me calienta mucho, al principio lo puse sin disipador para ver si funcionaba el circuito y vaya si funcionaba, pero nada mas encenderlo el TDA calentaba muchisimo, despues le puse un disipador con la pasta termoconductora y parece que ya no calienta tanto. Poniendo el dedo en la parte trasera notaba mucha mucha calor sin disipador, despues con el disipador se nota que le cuesta llegar a la temperatura que llegaba el IC sin él. En ningun caso llegue a quitar el dedo porque me quemaba. Mañana lo probare a mas potencia y medire bien la temperatura con el multimetro.



*NUNCA*, *NUNCA *y *NUNCA *hay que probar un chip de amplificador SIN DISIPADOR: *NUNCA*

Es normal que caliente, y tanto mas cuanto menor sea la impedancia de los parlantes y mayor la potencia que le pedís que entregue, pero probarlo sin disipador es jugar a QUERMARLO! Está claro?

Por el tema de la radio, colocá en serie con la entrada una resistencia de 2K2 LO MAS CERCA POSIBLE del chip, si eso no soluciona el problema, deberías agregar un capacitor de 100pF entre la entrada y masa. Si sigue el problema, es un error de diseño del PCB y habrá que evaluarlo.


----------



## Limbo

> por lo que tenes que usar cable apantallado!


Uso coaxial que viene a ser lo mismo, creo..


> *NUNCA*, *NUNCA *y *NUNCA *hay que probar un chip de amplificador SIN DISIPADOR: *NUNCA*


Solo fue un segundito para comprobar que sonaba algo a baja potencia.


> Es normal que caliente, y tanto mas cuanto menor sea la impedancia de los parlantes y mayor la potencia que le pedís que entregue, pero probarlo sin disipador es jugar a QUERMARLO! Está claro?


Señor, si señor!! jaja 


> Si sigue el problema, es un error de diseño del PCB y habrá que evaluarlo.


No creo que Velleman se equivoque en sus diseños de los kits, ¿no?

Los disipadores van mejor si tienen pequeñas puntas separadas? o como un bloque cuadradro/rectangular? Le he puesto uno rectangular que tiene uan superficie de 6,5cm^2 aproximadamente, es suficiente?

Bueno, gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Limbo dijo:


> No creo que Velleman se equivoque en sus diseños de los kits, ¿no?



Yo no estaría tan seguro...sobre todo si vos mismo has comprobado la detección de ondas de radio...



Limbo dijo:


> Los disipadores van mejor si tienen pequeñas puntas separadas? o como un bloque cuadradro/rectangular? Le he puesto uno rectangular que tiene uan superficie de 6,5cm^2 aproximadamente, es suficiente?



Mejor es leer *acá*.


----------



## Limbo

> Yo no estaría tan seguro...sobre todo si vos mismo has comprobado la detección de ondas de radio...


Es posible que me hubiese equivocado en las conexiones. Tambien puse la resistencia de 1Ω de carbon, cuando dice de metal film, pero como me dijeron que las metal film en lo que se diferencian es en precision y produccion de ruidos, pero no encontre de pelicula de metal y no vi problema en poner una de carbon de momento.


> Mejor es leer *acá*.


Mucho mejor seria que utilizara el buscador del foro..

Grazias ezavalla (No es error ortografico, solo que me sonaba bien)
Saludoos!


----------



## walenon

hola...este es mi primer post y espero que les sirva. Les dejo aca un circuito amplificador de 10w que funciona perfecto con una fuente de 12v 2a. les dejo el diagrama y el circuito en placa para que lo puedan realizar. Fuentes "Pablin". El diagrama es mono y la placa estereo. Cualquier duda consulten...


----------



## kris

Hola gente antes *QU*e nada *QU*iero decir *QU*e este foro me ayudo mucho!y este es mi primer aporte.
Yo hice este circuito hace unos dos años y me anduvo re bien, hice mediciones y me consumia 130mA y lo alimentaba con 12v(porque lo subia hasta *QU*e empezara a distorsionar). Lo hice solamente como practica para un modulo en la escuela pero no lo tengo andando por*QU*e no me hace falta y se escuchaba muy bien.para hacerlo me guie por una presentacion en powerpoint *QU*e encontre por ahi
Aca te dejo los PCBs y demas 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola y muy MUY bueno la presentacion con la explicacion elemental de un amplificador de audio. 

Solamente te sugiero subir los PCB en formato grafico (PDF, GIF, BMP etc..) para poder abrirlos y si alguien los precisa utilizarlos.

Un saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## vktrgr2

Soy nuevo en esto, y quisiera ver si este circuito me serviria para ponerlo en un automovil, ya me canse de que me roben mi estereo, y si es posible necesita algun otro circuito de proteccion, o que cosas podria causar en el sistema del auto???


----------



## Juan Jose

vktrgr2 dijo:


> Soy nuevo en esto, y quisiera ver si este circuito me serviria para ponerlo en un automovil, ya me canse de que me roben mi estereo, y si es posible necesita algun otro circuito de proteccion, o que cosas podria causar en el sistema del auto???


 
Este amplificador funciona perfectamente en un automovil. Si construyes cuatro puedes utilizar los cuatro parlantes (2 delanteros y dos traseros) sin ningun problema. Si bien existen mejores y mas potentes en otros subforos este es un muy economico amplificador y muy buen primer proyecto con amplificadores integrados.

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## vktrgr2

de bolas!!!!! muchas gracias!!!!!



Juan Jose dijo:


> Este amplificador funciona perfectamente en un automovil. Si construyes cuatro puedes utilizar los cuatro parlantes (2 delanteros y dos traseros) sin ningun problema. Si bien existen mejores y mas potentes en otros subforos este es un muy economico amplificador y muy buen primer proyecto con amplificadores integrados.
> 
> saludos y suerte.
> 
> Juan Jose





Otra cosita, podria conectarlo directo a la bateria del auto, y en este caso tendria que poner disipadores mas grandes??? no me interesa un gran sonido, solamente algo para escuchar musica mientras estoy atorado en el trafico.

gracias


----------



## Limbo

> Otra cosita, podria conectarlo directo a la bateria del auto,


Si puedes. En el mechero por ejemplo si no tienes ganas de desmontar.


> y en este caso tendria que poner disipadores mas grandes???


Que yo sepa y recuerde no, siempre va atrabajar a un maximo de watios (entre 8-18V alimentacion), por lo que disipara siempre un maximo de potencia dando igual con que lo alimentes. Mira en el datasheet la curva de disipacion de potencia y tu mismo sacas conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Electron772

Posiblemente cuando se alimenta este integrado tda2003 ,con un transformador de menor amperes tenemos una muy mala calidad de sonido,una de las bases principales para odtener un buen sonido,es tener el transformador correcto para dicho proyecto.


----------



## chizzo_16

hola amigos!!
les cuento que yo arme varias veces estos amplificadores y siempre funcionaron...
pero ahora me encontre con un problema.... 
Estoy usando 2 tda2003 para hacer 2 ampliicadores para un intercomunicador!!!
El problema es que los canales se mezclan y me escucho a mi mismo tambien!!
Tengo entendido que el sonido se esta filtrando a travez de masa pero no se como solucionarlo!!
Alguien tiene idea?
espero sus respuestas... para colmo tengo que entregarlos esta tarde o mañana!!
Muchas gracias


----------



## thenot

chizzo_16 dijo:


> hola amigos!!
> les cuento que yo arme varias veces estos amplificadores y siempre funcionaron...
> pero ahora me encontre con un problema....
> Estoy usando 2 tda2003 para hacer 2 ampliicadores para un intercomunicador!!!
> El problema es que los canales se mezclan y me escucho a mi mismo tambien!!
> Tengo entendido que el sonido se esta filtrando a travez de masa pero no se como solucionarlo!!
> Alguien tiene idea?
> espero sus respuestas... para colmo tengo que entregarlos esta tarde o mañana!!
> Muchas gracias



Supongo que si pusieras un esquema de lo que hiciste los integrantes de este foro te podrían responder... que yo sepa no hay ninguno que sea adivino..

Algo muy sabio a tener en cuenta... Si quieres respuestas rápidas y buenas, parte formulando preguntas claras y buenas.


----------



## chizzo_16

thenot dijo:


> Supongo que si pusieras un esquema de lo que hiciste los integrantes de este foro te podrían responder... que yo sepa no hay ninguno que sea adivino..
> 
> Algo muy sabio a tener en cuenta... Si quieres respuestas rápidas y buenas, parte formulando preguntas claras y buenas.


 
ok... pero el problema es que no tengo como subir imagenes... pero te explico lo mejor que pueda.... 

yo ya se donde esta el problema... pero lo que no se es como solcionarlo... resulta que yo alimento dos preamplificadores con la misma fuente, y los sonidos se mezclan ahi (a traves del pisitivo)... los que yo queria saber es como detener el sonido y que solo pase la corriente continua de la fuente...
espero que me entiendan.
gracias!


----------



## jei1414

walenon dijo:


> hola...este es mi primer post y espero que les sirva. Les dejo aca un circuito amplificador de 10w que funciona perfecto con una fuente de 12v 2a. les dejo el diagrama y el circuito en placa para que lo puedan realizar. Fuentes "Pablin". El diagrama es mono y la placa estereo. Cualquier duda consulten...





la placa esta a escala real?


----------



## Cacho

No tengo ni idea, pero hagamos algo: Te bajás el archivo, lo imprimís en una hoja y te fijás.
Si está muy grande/chico, calculás cuánto más chico/grande debe ser y escalás la impresión. Simple.

Después comentá qué corrección hay que hacerle al archivo y todos los que tengan tu mismna duda la tendrán ya resuelta gracias a vos 

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Juan Jose

chizzo_16 dijo:


> ok... pero el problema es que no tengo como subir imagenes... pero te explico lo mejor que pueda....
> 
> yo ya se donde esta el problema... pero lo que no se es como solcionarlo... resulta que yo alimento dos preamplificadores con la misma fuente, y los sonidos se mezclan ahi (a traves del pisitivo)... los que yo queria saber es como detener el sonido y que solo pase la corriente continua de la fuente...
> espero que me entiendan.
> gracias!


 
Hola. Tu problemas es bastante extraño. Prueba concetando un capacitor en serie con la entrada de audio de unos 10 uf x 25 vcc o mas, con el negativo hacia la entrada. Comenta como te fue.
Tambien, debes desaoplar la fuente con un capacitor electrolítico de 10 uf x 50 vcc en paralelo con uno de 100 nf x 50 vcc (104) y todo en paralelo con el + y el - de la fuente.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## kris

kris dijo:


> Hola gente antes *qu*e nada *qu*iero decir *qu*e este foro me ayudo mucho!y este es mi primer aporte.
> Yo hice este circuito hace unos dos años y me anduvo re bien, hice mediciones y me consumia 130mA y lo alimentaba con 12v(porque lo subia hasta *qu*e empezara a distorsionar). Lo hice solamente como practica para un modulo en la escuela pero no lo tengo andando por*qu*e no me hace falta y se escuchaba muy bien.para hacerlo me guie por una presentacion en powerpoint *qu*e encontre por ahi
> Aca te dejo los PCBs y demas
> Saludos


ya edite las faltas de ortografía y de paso subo unas fotos. También subo las placas en formato pdf.


----------



## mariano22

Hola gente!
Aprobecho este post para que me den una manito en esto:

Tengo un amplificador con el TDA2003 que anda no del todo bien. Lo conecto, todo perfecto, pero tiene poco volumen y me satura muchisimo cuando lo subo.
Tiene un trafo que me larga 10.91 volts, calculo que con 400mA para un parlantecito bataro de 5w en 8 ohm. Tambien, tiene un filtrado de 3300uf y 3 de 100uF, ademas del de 100uf y 100nf en el ampli.
Esta probandose en una caja de madera, que espero que ese no sea el problema.
Use la mayor parte, cable mallado.

Aclaracion: tiene discipador, nada mas que saque la foto de la placa antes de ponerla. El discipador esta agarrado a la caja.

Espero sus respuestas.

Un saludo


----------



## jorge morales

estimado mariano22 necesita mas corriente la fuente de alimentacion para tu amplificador por lo menos 2A.


----------



## mariano22

pero porque?
Si son 5 watt de potencia con 12v de alimentacion, y la formula seria asi:
W=V.I -----> W/V=I ---> 5watt/12v= 0.41 A aprox.

Ademas, creo que mi problema no es ese, ya que lo probé con una fuente de pc (que son de varios amperes) y con el trafo de un ampli mio de 3a y sigue andando mal.

Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Aprobecho este post para que me den una manito en esto:
> 
> Tengo un amplificador con el TDA2003 que anda no del todo bien. Lo conecto, todo perfecto, pero tiene poco volumen y me satura muchisimo cuando lo subo.
> Tiene un trafo que me larga 10.91 volts, calculo que con 400mA para un parlantecito bataro de 5w en 8 ohm. Tambien, tiene un filtrado de 3300uf y 3 de 100uF, ademas del de 100uf y 100nf en el ampli.
> Esta probandose en una caja de madera, que espero que ese no sea el problema.
> Use la mayor parte, cable mallado.
> 
> Aclaracion: tiene discipador, nada mas que saque la foto de la placa antes de ponerla. El discipador esta agarrado a la caja.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola. Revisa los valores de las resistencias, puede ser que alguna esté equivocada y tengas la ganancia muy baja. Principalmente las de 220 y 2,2 ohms.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## mariano22

mira juan estoy muy seguro que esten las 2 bien porque me acuerdo los colores.
De todas maneras despues me fijo.
basicamente lo que mas me extrañaba es que a un volumen medio el grave me lo intensificaba muchisimo y que me saturaba el parlantecito.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola gente, tengo una duda. Estuve recorriendo una tienda de venta de componentes electrónicos, en el centro de Córdoba, Capital. La casa fue muy cuestionada en varias ocasiones por usuarios del foro, cordobeses como yo. La casa se llama ARIES. 
Lo extraño, es que ví allí, una plaqueta de un amplificador de audio, con TDA2003, como el que se promueve en este _thread_, que a su vez, en el esquemático decía: Amplificador de audio/Booster 10W con TDA2003. La cuestión, es que la misma plaqueta servía, (o _serviría_) para amplificar señales de audio, o señales RF (radio frecuencia, FM). Mi duda, es cómo se conectaría, por ejemplo, un transmisor de esos pequeños de 3Watt de FM a este amplificador, para que tenga más alcance, y si eso es posible.
Muchas gracias.
Agucasta


----------



## Tavo

Mmm...

No creo que estos chips se "traguen" la alta frecuencia de RF...

Solo pensá que cuando trabajamos con audio estamos (como mucho) hablando de 25000 Hz, que casi es lo máximo que nuestro oído puede escuchar... Y la frecuencia de las FM varían desde los 88000000 (si 88 millones) Hz hasta los 108 millones de Hz.

Para mi que esto es una mentira total, no me animo a descalificar nada, pero repasando un poco el datasheet sabríamos la verdad (no tengo muchas ganas de verlo en este momento.. oops... )

Yo tuve algunas placas marca "ARIES", pero nunca las armé, ya que me las habían regalado y estaban algo deterioradas...

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Tavo, me parecía que era una mentirita de ellos, (no sería la primera vez) aunque lo que me llevó a la duda es que en el esquemático decía de cambiar 2 resistencias sólamente para convertir el amplificador de audio a RF.. Muy crédulo yo jaja..
Saludos y gracias por contestar!


----------



## abndol

mariano22 dijo:


> mira juan estoy muy seguro que esten las 2 bien porque me acuerdo los colores.
> De todas maneras despues me fijo.
> basicamente lo que mas me extrañaba es que a un volumen medio el grave me lo intensificaba muchisimo y que me saturaba el parlantecito.



Coincido con Juan José, ya que a mí me pasaba lo mismo, saturaba al subirle volumen y al revisar el circuito eran las resistencias que estaban malas..


----------



## xodin

que buena informacion


----------



## Agucasta

Estoy viendo el circuito de un radio-stereo de auto, y tiene un TDA2003 jaja.. Imaginense la marca del equipo.. Lo peor es que la etapa de amplificación está sana, y lo que me pidieron que arregle es el casette  (lo más feo y complicado)


----------



## mariano22

hola!
Nesecito hacerles una consultita mas que simple:
Tengo mi amplificador mono Tda2003 y quiero hacerle un control de volumen con un simple potenciometro en la entrada de audio.

Esta bien? de cuanto tengo que poner el pote (cuanta resistencia maxima)??

Un saludo


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> hola!
> Nesecito hacerles una consultita mas que simple:
> Tengo mi amplificador mono Tda2003 y quiero hacerle un control de volumen con un simple potenciometro en la entrada de audio.
> 
> Esta bien? de cuanto tengo que poner el pote (cuanta resistencia maxima)??
> 
> Un saludo



*Esto se habló cientos de veces en el foro*, de todos modos, te hecho una mano. Seguí los pasos:

1) Comprás/conseguís potenciómetro de *10K* (lineal o logarítmico, lo que quieras)
2) Conectás:

Primera pata a la entrada de señal (mp3, mp4, PC, etc)
Segunda pata a la entrada del amplificador
Tercera pata a GND.
Listo. Ya tenés el control de volumen.

Saludos.

PS: No importa mucho el valor del potenciómetro, ese valor va a ser la impedancia de entrada de tu amplificador. Tratá de no pasarte de valores muy altos, o sea, en lo posible < 50K.


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Esta bien? de cuanto tengo que poner el pote (cuanta resistencia maxima)??



mmm estaria bien, y con uno de 50k ese te quedaria bien para tu ampli  

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Tavo y digo muchisimas gracias de todos modos (por que ya se ha hablado muchas veces, y me lo repitieron). Esta bien entonces? porque justo que hablaban de la impedancia, yo le voy a colocar una guitarra electrica, derecho al ampli, sin pre. Quedaria bien con un de 50k?

Muchisimas GRACIAS!!!! (con mayúsculas)

Un saludo


----------



## Tavo

mariano22 dijo:


> Tavo y digo muchisimas gracias de todos modos (por que ya se ha hablado muchas veces, y me lo repitieron). Esta bien entonces? porque justo que hablaban de la impedancia, yo le voy a colocar una guitarra electrica, derecho al ampli, sin pre. Quedaria bien con un de 50k?
> 
> Muchisimas GRACIAS!!!! (con mayúsculas)
> 
> Un saludo



Me parece exagerado 50K ya que la entrada típica de la mayoría de los Pentawatt (chips de 5 patas) es de 22K, típica.

Si conseguís uno de 10K, 20K, 22K, o 25K mejor. Pero no menor de 10K.
Y por lo de lineal o logarítmico, yo los prefiero toda la vida lineales. Pero esa es tu decisión.
Últimamente los potenciómetros logarítmicos se están dejando de fabricar, y los que he comprado todos hacen unos ruidos muy feos. Los lineales no me dieron problemas.

Saludos.
PS: De nada.


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Tavo y Diego muchisimas gracias de todos modo



De nada  
para eso estamos 



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Me parece exagerado 50K ya que la entrada típica de la mayoría de los Pentawatt (chips de 5 patas) es de 22K, típica.



si seria bueno uno de 22k o 25k deacuerdo con Tavo   

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

perfectoo... pero ams que nada e refiero por la guitarra... no hay drama que no tenga preampli y lo mande directo? total es para poquita potencia (5watt en 8 ohm)

Calculo que tengo uno de 22k... sino mañana.. audimax (vos me entendes tavo) y listooo...

de vuelta... muchas gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Que decirte... Si conectás directamente la viola a la entrada del ampli no esperes mucha potencia, ni hablar de esos 10W que promete el TDA2003...
Más que nada, si SOLO lo vas a usar con la viola, fijate si podés tocar un poquito la ganancia de entrada del TDA2003. Fijate en la hoja de datos, que tocando un poco los valores de la realimentación podés subir la ganancia.

Con ese "truco" tal vez obtengas más potencia (ya que la entrada del ampli va a estar más sensible), y tal vez un poquito más de ruido, pero si usás un buen cable mallado no vas a tener problemas.

Saludos.

PS: Sugerencia: Armate aunque sea algún TL071 (son baratos) simple, sin controles ni nada, y así por lo menos aprovechás bien la potencia del ampli... 
PS2: No soy muy fanático de Audimax, es al último lugar que iría a comprar algo. La vez pasada me mataron con los precios, un 2N3904 (algo de lo más común), como a $2 C/U!!  (mientras que en otros lados salen centavos...)


----------



## mariano22

el tema del tl071 es que llevan tambien tension negativa, o no?. Y yo solo tengo 12v.

Ahora chequeeo lo de la ganancia como es.

No espero mucha potencia igual. Total no es para mi. Es un relago para una amiga que toca guitarra.

Saludosss


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> el tema del tl071 es que llevan tambien tension negativa, o no?



depende hay unos que funcionan con fuente simetrica y otros con fuente simple es mas yo tengo uno que funciona con fuente simple 12v esta echo con dos741 es version stereo

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

pero son 2 integrados diferentes... yo hablo de los tl071 esos son simetricos. El 741 si podria ser. Ahora veo si encuentro algun diagrama lindo.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

mariano22 dijo:


> Es un relago para  una amiga que toca guitarra.




Entonces usá un pote más grande o un buffer al menos, hecho con un transistor aunque sea (mejor con un operacional).

La impedancia de salida de una guitarra es bastante alta (del orden de los 5-6k hasta unos 20k, dependiendo de los micrófonos), con un pote de un valor tan bajo perderías mucha señal y se te complicaría más la cosa. Debería quedarte: Guitarra (con su pote de volumen), después un buffer/pre/algún injerto que baje la impedancia o aumente la señal, pote de volumen (casi cualquier valor de pote por encima de los 5k y por debajo de los 100k) y de ahí al ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> pero son 2 integrados diferentes



mmmm a ambos se los puede alimentar con fuente simple o con fuente simetrica el 741 tiene un voltaje maximo de operacion de +-22v y el tl071 de +-18 volts 

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Cacho dijo:


> Entonces usá un pote más grande o un buffer al menos, hecho con un transistor aunque sea (mejor con un operacional).
> 
> La impedancia de salida de una guitarra es bastante alta (del orden de los 5-6k hasta unos 20k, dependiendo de los micrófonos), con un pote de un valor tan bajo perderías mucha señal y se te complicaría más la cosa. Debería quedarte: Guitarra (con su pote de volumen), después un buffer/pre/algún injerto que baje la impedancia o aumente la señal, pote de volumen (casi cualquier valor de pote por encima de los 5k y por debajo de los 100k) y de ahí al ampli.
> 
> Saludos


 
ESOO!! es la duda maxima que tenia con respecto a las impedancias. Veo que la unica solucion es: Guitarra-->Pre-Ampli con el 741---> Potencionetro 5K≈100k---> Ampli TDA2003-->Parlante

Voy a ponerme con el diseño del pre asi mañana, tempranitoo... comieza el armado.

Tengo que terminarlo en 3 horas nada mas de ser posible. Pero igual seria poner el pre, nada mas, el resto esta todo.

Gracias! Un Saludoo


----------



## Tavo

Diego German dijo:


> mmmm a ambos se los puede alimentar con fuente simple o con fuente simetrica el 741 tiene un voltaje maximo de operacion de +-22v y el tl071 de +-18 volts
> 
> saludos...



Mmm, pero el 741 *es un insulto a la electrónica, a la actualidad...*  Habiendo un A.O. de excelentes prestaciones, mirá que vas a usar un 741... También lo tenés de entrada BJT, que es el NE5532 (no se cual es la versión simple, el 5532 es doble).

Y bien Cacho, si el regalo es para una chica, mejor todavía. Ponele ganas che... 

Podés hacer aunque sea un pequeño buffer, con un BC548 aunque sea...

Salida guitarra -> alguna resistencia chica -> base del 548, el colector directo a +B, y el emisor derecho a GND, retirás la señal por el mismo colector... -> resistencia (1K +o-) -> entrada al ampli.

Algo más o menos así, pero que te de un poquito más de salida... unos mV más aunque sea...
Y si tenés ganas, lo mejor sería un 071 bien simplecito. Mucho mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

tavo vi muy parecido a ese pero con el 2n3904 de los amigos de pablin.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm

Lo ajuste para guitarra, sacandole el mic electret y la resistencia de 10k para su alimentacion. Pero me trajo mucho ruido. Contando el cable mallado en la mayor parte del recorrido.

un saludo


----------



## Diego German

Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Mmm, *pero el 741 es un insulto a la electrónica, a la actualidad.*..  Habiendo un A.O. de excelentes prestaciones, mirá que vas a usar un 741... También lo tenés de entrada BJT, que es el NE5532 (no se cual es la versión simple, el 5532 es doble).



a ver el 741 tiene la misma distribucion de pines que el tl071 entoces se lo podria reemplazar facilmente yo  no le veo problema ahi ademas solo lleva un operacinal por encapsulado

saludos...

PD: con eso de que es un insulto para la electronica en la actualidad si tienes razon


----------



## mariano22

que les parece este? se ve bonito. Lo tengo de unos archivos que tienen 500 circuitos de todo tipo. son geniales.



Capaz que arme este...

Saludos

edit: no importa que le mande 12v en vez de 18?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay problema, pero con esa ganancia...no usés un 741 por que no vas a tener ancho de banda para la viola, pero sí con un TL071...medio con lo justo...


----------



## Diego German

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No hay problema, pero con esa ganancia...no usés un 741 por que no vas a tener ancho de banda para la viola, pero sí con un TL071...medio con lo justo...



si tiene razon ezavalla  

saludos...


PD: yo tambien tengo ese pdf, tiene muchos circuitos practicos


----------



## mariano22

Listo. Mañana armo este. Y compro los 2: 741 y 071. Porque tienen los mismos pines. Mando un zocalo y pruebo ambos.

Ezavalla, diego, tavo y cacho... Muchisimass gracias por todo!! en cuanto lo termine paso las fotos para que vean.

Un saludo y gracias por semejante ayudita!


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! 
Y como dice el título: "otra vez sopa"... otra vez vengo a "molestar" por problemas en mi ampli.

Les comento que armé, con bastante apuro pero bien, el preamplificador que postie antes. Pero con resultados peores. No solo, no andaba (no llegaba ninguna señal al ampli) sino que tenia mas ruido todavia. Pero mañana capaz que lo arme devuelta en una PCB (y no en una pre, perforada, casi sin conecciones extra, como lo tenia)

Pero a su vez, tengo otro problema mas. Va 2, uno simple y el otro capaz que no tanto.

Una es que, en la parte superior (que no se ve en la foto), una planchuelita de metal, donde esta el switch de 12v para el On/Off, el potenciometro (que use uno de 50k) y el jack de entrada del ampli. Resulta que por el jack, la planchuelita esta se "lleno" de masa, y suele dar algun que otro patadon. y no lo puedo regalar con ese mini peligro.

La otra es con el pote de 50k. Las conecciones estaban bien porque la use muchas veces pero tenia 2 cosas. Una que no terminaba de disminuir el volumen al minimo y que, con una minima variacion, me saltaba a un volumen muy alto, como de repente.

Bueno, disculpen tanta escritura, pero de esta manera van a tener bastantes detalles importantes para, si quieren, darme una mano. Que esto me tiene podrido!

Les dejo la foto de mucho antes, haciendo pruebas. La placa ahora ya esta montada en el discipador naranja.

UN saludo y muchas gracias de antemano!

PD: constantemente usé cable mallado.


----------



## Rusos

walenon dijo:


> hola...este es mi primer post y espero que les sirva. Les dejo aca un circuito amplificador de 10w que funciona perfecto con una fuente de 12v 2a. les dejo el diagrama y el circuito en placa para que lo puedan realizar. Fuentes "Pablin". El diagrama es mono y la placa estereo. Cualquier duda consulten...




Me agrado como pusiste el archivo, si no es mucha molestia, que programa utilizas para trazar el diagrama y crear el PCB.


De antemano gracias.


----------



## Diego German

Rusos dijo:
			
		

> Me agrado como pusiste el archivo, si no es mucha molestia, que programa utilizas para trazar el diagrama y crear el PCB.



Pues estoy seguro que es el PCB Wizard es muy practico ademas si buscas aca en los foros encontraras las librerias  

saludos...


----------



## Aglnegative

Hola Primero que todo quiero pedir disculpas por lo que voy a preguntar es que soy nuevo en esto y no se como conectar el Jack, plus (o como le digan en tu país) de 3.5 estéreo al circuito, la salida a las cornetas. Eso de la entrada de la señal que sale en la imagen no la entendí y también si me pueden decir en un termino mas general o algún sinónimo de "Masa”. 
Gracias.


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Hola amigo! Mira,no se entiende bien que es lo que quieres hacer,si conectar un jack para la entrada o para conectar las cornetas a la salida.


----------



## Aglnegative

Hola gracias por responder. Quiero saber como conectar el jack y tambien como conectar las cornetas al circuito.


----------



## enzoelectrotec

para conectar las cornetas tienes que poner el positivo de la corneta en la pin 5 del tda2003 y el negativo a masa y el jack tienes que conectarlo en donde dice entrada de señal que esta simbolizada con un punto y un circulo que esta puesto a tierra(masa) y o sea qu el punto relleno es positivo de la entrada.Espero te sirva,cualquier otra duda ya sabes!Saludos!


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola amigos.. descargue el archivo de KRIS, y abri el pcb con el PCB wizard, pero los valores de los componentes no son correctos. les pregunto si alguien puedes ubir un diagrama con los valores correctos y donde se conecta la entrada de audio, la de alimentacion y la de salidas...
saludos


----------



## yuccez

nose por que pero apesar de lo que dice la mayoria, yo amo este ci


----------



## Scooter

A mi también me gusta. Con el circuito propueto en el datasheet funciona perfecto todas las veces que lo he montado.


----------



## tecnidany

hola amigos del foro les comento que yo arme este amplificador estereo con tda2003 y funciona de diez lo unico que le puse un pote de volumen de 100 k y me funciono mucho mejor que con el de 10 k que dice en el circuito,y si lo quieren usar para conectar una guitarra agreguenle un pre con un transistor bc549 de bajo ruido y buena ganancia y pueden usarlo perfectamente con una guitarra o incluso conectar un microfono


----------



## autrigon

Hola .
Bueno,,, pues necesito armarme un pequeño amplificador para mover dos altavoves viejos de minicadena de 4Ω a 20w , cada uno .
El caso es que quiero ponerle los  altavoces a una tv nueva , ,, no es posible poner los altavoces directamente ni a salida de casos ni nada parecido.  Solo tiene las tipicas salidas de rca , para sacar a un amplificador y del amplificador a los altavoces . 
He leido el post entero y se proponen varios amplificadores de los cuales el que mas me interesa (creo) es este .



walenon dijo:


> hola...este es mi primer post y espero que les sirva. Les dejo aca un circuito amplificador de 10w que funciona perfecto con una fuente de 12v 2a. les dejo el diagrama y el circuito en placa para que lo puedan realizar. Fuentes "Pablin". El diagrama es mono y la placa estereo. Cualquier duda consulten...



El ampli en cuestion saca 10w por canal , que para la television es mas que suficiente .
Ademas me viene mejor porque en los demas proyectos se usan fuentes bipolares con trafos de 20+20 , y yo solo dispongo de un trafo en secundario de 12v.
Como no tengo mucha idea de electronica y a veces hecho de menos que los esquemas vengan lo mas claro posible , me he dibujado el esquema como yo creo que deberian ir las entradas y salidas .
Me gustaria que si alguien ve algo que no este bien conectado en mi dibujo me lo dijese .
Tambien me gustaria que si alguien sabe de algun impedimento por el cual no deba llevar a cabo este esquema para el fin que busco (TV) ,tambien me lo dijera .
El esquema pide un trafo de 2A , el que tengo no se exactamente de cuantos amperios es , pero yo diria que de algo mas de 1A, supongo que para lo que es y controlando el volumen del televisor no haya problema ninguno .
Bueno,, pues a ver que me podeis,,,, decir os dejo el esquema original y mi dibujo con las conecciones que creo que a la gente neofita como yo quiza le venga bien .
Lo he comprimido porque si no no me permia colgarlo , sorry ,,,
Un saludo y felicidades a todos por el foro tan bueno  que teneis .


----------



## Valfer

¿Podemos utilizar este amplificador para excitar un par de transistores 2SC5200/1943.
Sería interesante.


----------

